# SITKA or PROIS



## Abrown444 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have Prois and I love it! Great looking camo as well as very comfortable and warm! I wear my jacket all the time in cold weather and it keeps me very warm in the snow. I will be getting more of their products.


----------



## Tweedyi (Mar 20, 2018)

I love my First Lite gear for Western backcountry hunting. I like their lightweight, durable rain gear, and the Women's Alturas Guide pants are fabulous for warm conditions. 
Their women's line isn't huge yet, but men's smalls work okay too. And their Fusion and Cipher camo patterns rock! Plus they are very involved with conservation and supporting Public Lands: good stuff!


----------



## Dynamicduojx (Feb 20, 2019)

A friend of mine is a prois rep and i had the chance to see and sample their new line. The camo pattern is awesome and the line looks pretty solid to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Tzywiec22 said:


> Hello iam looking for new hunting clothes and debating between Sitka and prois


Need some DETAILS:
-CLIMATE 
-Scenario (tree stand, spot n stalk, blind?)
-FIT/body type
-TERRAIN

What are you currently running? What do you want new gear to do that current gear doesn't do? Why the change? That would tell me a lot. 
And why one brand? 
Mix n match camo is some of the best camo, I think also one of he best kept secrets in hunting. 

That being said, I really, really, really like the looks of that new pattern PROIS has if I was gonna pick one PATTERN, for anything, Not knowing where I will be - I think that may be it. That or ASAT. Pattern-wise. 

However, like in my case, I hunt mostly whitetails. In COLD late season, treestand conditions. In my opinion, Sitka and First Lite have the best options for that. Both also have very goood patterns. And, very good big game collections.

I haven't tried Prois yet, mainly since with my body type (short legs) First Lite Men's pants/bibs fit me like they're almost custom tailored.


----------



## broBear (Feb 18, 2018)

I'd say sitka, but again depends what you are doing in the camo. They have an awesome layering system, i love their subalpine pattern for western hunting.


----------



## Abrown444 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have Prios, I love it! It's great camo and warm. 
I'm going to look into First Lite now for hunting in Cali. 
Sitka gear is to shiny for me, but that's personal preference.


----------



## kellymcintosh79 (Aug 19, 2016)

I would say Prios


----------

